# Specialty tools



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

What type do you keep with you even knowing you may not use it much.

I try to keep taps for mip adapters. Do not use them much, but had a few times when after the drywall was finished and cross threaded a nipple. Comes in handy.

Also I have added a pipe extractor I guess you call it. Fits on a drill and runs pvc pipe out of the hub.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I carry a couple of taps for closet bolts, get some cast flanges that the bolts will just break off from trying you remove them, drill it out just a tad smaller and re-tap it, install new bolts, and ready to set the toilet.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I carry a complete tap and die set, metric up to 13mm and standard up to 1/2 coarse and fine.

I carry a complete set of pipe taps from 1/8" to 2", with matching dies.

I have a complete set of caulking irons for packing lead joints, including offset irons, and running ropes for up to 15" CI.

For a some reason that I really can't think of I carry my little tool box with all the tools needed for wiping lead water service joints, complete with turnpins, a shave hook, wiping cloths and candles, and a two inch ladle.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I do carry a 1-1/2 Pipe Tap, to chase the thread on a rusty durham tapped tee.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Could have used your cat the other day Ron.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Trouble with a dog or two eh?


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I learned a trick from an old Dutch plumber friend of mine about 25 years ago. He would cross cut, about 1/2-3/4", down into the end of a 6" long steel nipple. The cut nipple then acts like a pipe tap, as the nipple is allowed to collapse a little and the sharp edges of the cuts clean out the tapped durham thread. Works great so I usually carry a 2" and a 1-1/2" at all times. Cheap too!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> I learned a trick from an old Dutch plumber friend of mine about 25 years ago. He would cross cut, about 1/2-3/4", down into the end of a 6" long steel nipple. The cut nipple then acts like a pipe tap, as the nipple is allowed to collapse a little and the sharp edges of the cuts clean out the tapped durham thread. Works great so I usually carry a 2" and a 1-1/2" at all times. Cheap too!


I forgot about that! i remember doing it myself. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Dremel but it has become one of my most used tools. I use it for just about anything-cutting off flange bolt, removing pex crimp ring, cutting off soldered angle stops, making grilled cheese sandwiches, etc.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> I learned a trick from an old Dutch plumber friend of mine about 25 years ago. He would cross cut, about 1/2-3/4", down into the end of a 6" long steel nipple. The cut nipple then acts like a pipe tap, as the nipple is allowed to collapse a little and the sharp edges of the cuts clean out the tapped durham thread. Works great so I usually carry a 2" and a 1-1/2" at all times. Cheap too!


 So the cut end is the threaded part?


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I consider many of my tools specialty tools.The cameras,line locators and leak locators,gas sniffers etc.Even the tubing -cutter dedicated for csst,all the cartridge and stem removal removal tools etc.
That is why I love plumbing and gas so much,the jobs are rarely ever alike,and your constantly using different tools and varying techniques.:thumbup:.
Even the ratchet snap-cutters are a specialty tool.How many have used the old scissor type of cutter.It rattles every fiber of your body snapping 6'' iron.I know Killer,you use the hydraulic type,you spoiled brat!:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

threaderman said:


> I consider many of my tools specialty tools.The cameras,line locators and leak locators,gas sniffers etc.Even the tubing -cutter dedicated for csst,all the cartridge and stem removal removal tools etc.
> That is why I love plumbing and gas so much,the jobs are rarely ever alike,and your constantly using different tools and varying techniques.:thumbup:.
> Even the ratchet snap-cutters are a specialty tool.How many have used the old scissor type of cutter.It rattles every fiber of your body snapping 6'' iron.I know Killer,you use the hydraulic type,you spoiled brat!:laughing:


I do not have a hydraulic snap cutter.

I've priced them though.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I do not have a hydraulic snap cutter.
> 
> I've priced them though.


You might want to wait before you buy one. A well known company is coming out with a snap cutter in 6-12 months that will blow the competition out the water. Can't say anything else about it.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

[QUOTE"A Good Plumber"] He would cross cut, about 1/2-3/4", down into the end of a 6" long steel nipple. [/QUOTE]

I've done that, too. I remember having to put plugs in some commercial drains when the streets were flooding and the threads weren't very good. They were three inch rather than the usual two inch and I cut the end of the thread to use it like a tap.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

The way I see it, 90% of a plumber's tools will be specialty...

I carry many tools the other 15 plumbers I work with do not.


compound-leverage pipe wrench

jet swet

ram bits

manometer

mini recriprocating saw attachment for dremel.

electric shear

4.5 inch tube cutters

Water heater handles

compression sleve puller


Many others too... I try to keep any tool I may need on my van. Last thing I want is to screw up a job or tell the customer I am not equipped to handle the problem.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

TDB said:


> The way I see it, 90% of a plumber's tools will be specialty...
> 
> I carry many tools the other 15 plumbers I work with do not.
> 
> ...


Yeah,what he said!:laughing:


----------



## choyboy (Feb 8, 2010)

This Pasco compression ring puller I've brought would be one of my speciality tools along with an assortment of Milwaukee M12 cordless tools (drill/driver, hackzall, tubing cutter) and Ridgid tools (internal pipe wrench etc.)


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I personally like the Ridgid one stop wrench, and the faucet and sink installer.
I carry tap and dies for bolts and threads, a threader up to 2", a metal coat hangar, telescoping mirror, a grabbing tool, and probrably more if I went to go look.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I carry Pipe wrenches. Occasionally when i cant get it loose with the big guns i have, and the small channel locks, ill break out one of the Pipewrenches.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

rockstarplumber said:


> i Carry Pipe Wrenches. Occasionally When I Cant Get It Loose With The Big Guns I Have, And The Small Channel Locks, Ill Break Out One Of The Pipewrenches.


Where Can I Find These "pipe Wrenches" You Speak Of. Do They Still Make Those?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I carry Pipe wrenches. Occasionally when i cant get it loose with the big guns i have, and the small channel locks, ill break out one of the Pipewrenches.


 Can you post a picture?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I carry Pipe wrenches. Occasionally when i cant get it loose with the big guns i have, and the small channel locks, ill break out one of the Pipewrenches.


Do you shout "Beer Power" when you transform into hercules?:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Do you shout "Beer Power" when you transform into hercules?:laughing:


I love specialty tools. This trade P&H needs a lot. Some you can't buy,
but you can make em. That why I have the blog posted on my site.
In case you have not seen here is a refresher!
http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/ click on tools for plumbers.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

*No hub assembly*

Wheeler REX torque wrench for No hub. Goes on a drill and just clicks/spins when proper torque (60inlbs) is achieved. Recently put together 100+ joints on a remodel, zero leaks. Got another big no hub remodel coming up and looking forward to using it again.

Beats the T handle wrench hands down.

3/4


----------



## KensicoPlumb (Feb 24, 2010)

I nominate the Johni-bar as my new favorite tool. The less time on my knees the better. I was talking to a guy at the supply house yesterday who was thinking about getting one. I kinda talked him into one but i know he wont be sorry.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Wolverine Brass sells a "Last drop toilet suction gun" #83500. 

Great tool for sucking water out of tanks, bowls, traps, etc. 

I'd be lost without it. 

Makes some funky sounds though:laughing:. I always explain to the customer before I use it. 

Page 16, bottom right.

http://www.wolverinebrass.com/Wolverine Brass/PDF/Catalog/Tools Chemicals.pdf


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Wolverine Brass sells a "Last drop toilet suction gun" #83500.
> 
> Great tool for sucking water out of tanks, bowls, traps, etc.
> 
> ...


Got it. Love it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I keep a heat gun on my van and had to use it today. A cast iron caulked tee looking out for a urinal was crooked behind a block wall. I made up a nipple out of 2" pvc and a male adapter, got the heat gun out and heated the nipple and bent. I got lucky, because I hit the angle dead nuts. I was so proud of myself.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Wolverine Brass sells a "Last drop toilet suction gun" #83500.


Great tool but it also works great as a pusher vs a sucker. ???

Cold winters bring frozen shower traps when a bath is built over a garage. 
And the owners drive away a let the doors open. The trap being low in the joist area of the garage ceiling is vunerable. Hot water drawn into the tool from a bucket and discharged through the tube with the little fluted end removed. The force just blows away the ice, once melted through you can dump the bucket and compleatly clean it out. Caution the ice may have already cracked the trap. Check for leaks before you leave. Also works good to blow the crud out of a lavy pop-up.


----------

